# A heart of gold



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like he had a good life-glad you have good memories of him.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm sorry. 
He sounds like he was true gentleman.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry, he sounds like he was a very good horse. RIP Zaino


----------

